
Elon Musk Isn’t Joking About Sending a Tesla to Mars - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-04/elon-musk-isn-t-joking-about-sending-a-tesla-to-mars
======
nabla9
Nice PR stunt.

I understand that it's test launch and they don't want to launch anything very
expensive, but sending some cheap amateur satellites, retroreflector, or just
polished metal sphere that can be used as communications satellite to the
orbit around the moon would have been better.

~~~
adventured
There's nothing to say they can't also do some of that.

